# NWK - Network Limited



## tdkx669 (7 March 2007)

HI
If you look at chart for NWK looks really bullish. It didn't go down in all week and look very strong. Another factor is Macquarie is one of substantial holder in that.


----------



## robert toms (8 March 2007)

I bought this one as a speccy a few months ago....as yet has not delivered anything in the way of results....they make very positive pronouncements and look to be on the way....but may be like a lot of footballers,always with potential but never delivering....I hope not.Without knowing anyone involved with the company,they seem to be working hard to deliver improved results.


----------

